# redlabel problems



## 45colt (Oct 30, 2005)

i have a redlabel that does not wanna fire the second barrel if i shot a heavy field load. Target loads fire fine, has anyone had any related problems? and if so what was the remedy? ty


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

May have too much excess lube gumming up the reciever.


----------



## redhawk44 (Oct 26, 2005)

Since it works fine for light loads and not for heavy loads, it sounds like the recoil setting device is not staying put.

There is probably a little spring of some kind to keep the selector in place and the increased recoil is overcomming the tension of this spring.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

I had a red lable that would do strange things like that, sometimes it would fire 2 in a row. I took the stock off and cleaned the action, the was quite a bit of powder residue in there. Its worked well ever since. You have to pay attention to how tight you torque the stock bolt so you don't crack the stock.


----------



## 45colt (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey thanks for the tips i'll try them all :beer:


----------

